# Biostar 945gc-m4 socket 478 board



## 87dtna

This is about the best 478 board you can get, except that it has no overclocking features whatsoever so it's of no use to me at all.  Just bought from newegg a week ago. 

Works great, gauranteed no DOA and fully functioning.  Comes with board, I/O shield, and two sata cables.  Did not come with an IDE cable but I can throw one in if you need it.

Manufacturer link-
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/content.php?S_ID=440

$40 shipped in the USA.  It's the same price as the open box on the egg right now, only mine has everything full retail.  I know I can RMA back to newegg,  but I thought I'd see if I can help someone out here that wanted to fiddle with an old 478 chip for fun.

Has a PCIe x16 slot (1.0), uses DDR2 (up to 2gb), and has four sata2 ports.  CPU support is limited, but it does have the latest Bios.  Apparently it can run more than whats in the CPU support list because I'm running a P4 extreme gallatin core 3.4ghz right now.  ONLY supports 533/800 FSB chips for sure though, I tried a 400mhz chip and no POST.


----------



## lion149

PM sent


----------



## 87dtna

Returned...


----------



## 87dtna

If anyone wants the board LMK by tonight because I'm going to RMA the board back to newegg tomorrow.


----------

